# Generac Mdl 0045821 Generator 15,000 W



## casefile (Apr 13, 2012)

Having a problem with throttle control. Generator should run @ 3600rpm or drop down to idle if idle switch is turned on. It runs fine but the throttle controller will not work. Controller part #OD4522. Has anyone had a similar problem like this?
Thanks


----------

